# Excessively noisy server



## Vikings D8 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello !

I just finished installing TrueNAS on my Vikings D8 but I don't understand why the computer is so noisy ...
The fans are running at full speed.

I posted a thread on the Truenas forum but I got partial information despite all the help they tried to give me.

Here is the link to the site where I bought the computer if you want to have the configuration :

i heard about a solution by the vendor named "powerd".
Is it easy to set up for a newbie ?






						Vikings D8 Workstation RYF-Certified
					






					store.vikings.net
				





PS : Here's the link of my thread on Truenas forum :






						Excessively noisy server
					

Hello !  I just finished installing TrueNAS on my Vikings D8 but I don't understand why the computer is so noisy ... The fans are running at full speed  Here is the link to the site where I bought the computer:  https://store.vikings.net/ryf-certified-hardware/d8ryf



					www.truenas.com


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2021)

Vikings D8 said:


> I just finished installing TrueNAS


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2021)

Note: this is a FreeBSD-centric reply; on other derivates, YMMV!

You can try 
	
	



```
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a adaptive -b adaptive"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf and then run `service powerd start`. This should 'dial' the machine down to the lowest possible power usage, without responding to every event immediately. If you want to have it respond to increases/decreases in load faster, use hiadaptive. This may make the server (and noise) a bit jumpy. If the server really only does background work (no interaction needed), you can even use minimum.

powerd(8)


----------



## Vikings D8 (Feb 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


Sorry about this...


----------



## Vikings D8 (Feb 26, 2021)

Sorry but I don't find rc.conf file in /etc , should I create it or is it a problem of permissions maybe ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2021)

No, and there you go. TrueNAS is not FreeBSD, and any advice about TrueNAS should be answered by them. I'm sure they have power/energy settings somewhere, but they've made their own system, so they'll know best.

--> https://www.truenas.com/community/tags/powerd/


----------



## Vikings D8 (Feb 26, 2021)

DutchDaemon said:


> No, and there you go. TrueNAS is not FreeBSD, and any advice about TrueNAS should be answered by them. I'm sure they have power/energy settings somewhere, but they've made their own system, so they'll know best.
> 
> --> https://www.truenas.com/community/tags/powerd/


Ok, thank you for your help


----------

